# my 1050 project



## dmmartin27 (Sep 27, 2004)

I am trying to get images of my 1050 on here can someone let me know how to get my pics on here so i can share my work with all of you and also how many can pics can you put on here??


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome dmmartin27:friends:
If you want to attach pictures you can only put one per post. If you have a link to a site were there are you can post the link. If yo want to see them live you can post as many per post as you want. Here is a link to explain how.

how to post pictures 1

how to post pictures 2


----------

